

Ask HN: Share your thoughts on this startup idea  - ashishk

An editorial blog for startups (i.e. TechCrunch) specifically focused on early, early stage startups (i.e. YC companies).
======
pclark
just do it and see if you get any traffic

------
mshafrir
Just start writing. See where it takes you.

------
pdelgand
Sounds like a good feedback mechanism. I am working on a startup and could use
this. good luck.

